# The Solara DNA 30



## DoubleD (23/10/14)

*Features:*

? Authentic Evolv DNA30 chip
? 2600 mAh LiPoly (Lithium Polymer) battery
? AC-DC converter for maximum battery life
? Passthrough charging
? Gold-plated, floating 510 pin - Ranges from 4 mm to 5.5 mm
? $37.50 battery replacement service
? Variable voltage and variable wattage
? Power Locked mode - Locks power level settings to prevent accidental power level changes
? Stealth mode - Turns the display off
? Extremely accurate power regulation - Overcurrent and undercurrent protection + thermal shutdown
? Continuous short circuit protection
? OLED screen
? Minimal heat generation - Battery vents through both USB port and seams on body
? Made of T6 aircraft grade aluminum
? 1-Year Warranty
*Specifications:*

? Output voltage: 4V - 8.3V
? Output current: 10 Amps
? Input voltage: 3.2V - 4.3V
? Input current: 1.5 Amps - 12 Amps
? Resistance: .5 - 3.0 Ohms
? Screen dim: 15 seconds to dim; 2 minutes to turn off

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ferdi (24/10/14)

Very good looking mod. 

sent from my nokia 5110


----------



## Silverbear (24/10/14)

Me Likey, me likey alot.


----------



## DoubleD (27/10/14)

GrimmGreen's review -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

thats a very futuristic looking mod. very posh like. i like. wonder what it will cost


----------



## DoubleD (2/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> thats a very futuristic looking mod. very posh like. i like. wonder what it will cost



http://www.beyondvape.com/store/advanced-ecigs-mods-c-112_121/beyond-vape-solara-dna-30-p-1693.html
Beyond Vape listed it @ $175 on their site


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> http://www.beyondvape.com/store/advanced-ecigs-mods-c-112_121/beyond-vape-solara-dna-30-p-1693.html
> Beyond Vape listed it @ $175 on their site



it looks good but thats just insane!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

